# PEDRO - The Dark Archer?



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

*PEDRO - The Green Arrow?*

Hello Everybirdie:wave:

Does anyone here follow or watch the tv show _Arrow_? It is now one of my favorite shows and I think it's also the best superhero tv series. Anyways, I was looking at a _press_photo of Faerybee's moviestar lovie Pedro in his _Strider_ ranger outfit from LOTR and it hit me of its strong resemblance also to Green Arrow's arch-nemesis Malcom Merlin - The Dark Archer...but Pedro is much cuter and less menacing


How cool is that? Just wanted to share my observation


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, the resemblance is uncanny :laughing: 

But I agree, little Pedro looks much sweeter


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Come to think of it, all Pedro needs is the mask then he'll look more like our hero Oliver Queen:2thumbs:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Also true :clap: Pedro could play many suave, clever archer roles for sure


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

...and Mallorn can go blond with a mask on her Black Widow outfit and be Black Canary.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Black Canary! Now that's a name I haven't heard of  

I'm sure she'd be great at her role


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Black Canary is the heroine in the show


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, yes, Mallorn would do nicely, then


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

aww Pedro looks so cute.he does resemble that guy on arrow.so cool.blessings


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pedro naturally prefers the leading role



Mallorn makes a lovely "Black Canary"

*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

AAAAHH, I love it!:laughing::clap::2thumbs:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love it, Deb! She sure does  

Blonde locks go well with her yellow face  :yellow face 2: 

What a great picture


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mallorn definitely looks great as a blonde.

The red hair didn't complement her coloring at all.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hahaha this thread kept on getting more and more silly! :laughing: Pedro sure makes a cute and handsome archer, and Mallorn is definitely a blonde LOL!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh my goodness!!! That picture of Mallorn as the Black Canary cracked me up. I love it.


----------

